# Q] Wi-fi Not Connecting on ANY Android Build



## stamor99 (Apr 23, 2014)

I've been lurking for a while and attempting to solve this problem on my own but I've run up against a brick wall and I need some help.

A bit ago, I was running an older stable CM10 build with no real issues. Then, suddenly, one day, the wi-fi stopped connecting. It sees everything broadcast and saves the network, but any time I tried to connect it would, essentially, time out. It would try for a few seconds, then go back to saying "saved". I tried a few different things to test the connection, rebooting the tablet, rebooting the router, removing all security from the router, installing a new router, and trying a public wi-fi. The results were all the same: the tablet can see all the broadcasts but not connect to any.

So, I wiped CM10 totally from the device and installed CM10.1. When I tried setting it up, the exact same thing happened. It can detect all the wi-fi broadcasts but cannot connect to any of them (and as a side note, any time it tried to connect, the wi-fi bars would drop out from full to one bar). I tried installs of CM9 (that I had used successfully before), CM10, CM10.1, CM10.2 and Evervolv 4.3.1, each from wiped touchpads. *EVERY* one of them had the exact same problem. The wi-fi when in WebOS works great, so I'm not thinking it's a hardware failure. There's just something odd going on with android installs and my touchpad and I need help.

If anybody has any ideas, I'm all ears. Thanks!


----------



## whipster (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the same issue with a Touchpad. It had worked fine for the longest time with CM9 2013xxxx builds, but became very unstable with wifi and stopped working all together.

Tried to Erase everything on the tablet, including the webOS side. Then started fresh with ACME Installers for all clean builds of CM9, 10, 10.1 10.2 etc.

Did all the most popular wifi fixes for CM on the Touchpad:

- FXR Wifi Fix app

- modifying the .conf files.

- Toggling Airplane Mode and Wifi On/Off

- Clearing Cache and Dalvik Cache in CWM Recovery

- Forget Wifi Network, toggle off wifi, (reboot), turn on wifi, connect to same wifi network

- tested on different routers and access points (on different channels and frequencies 2.4GHz and 5 GHz)

Wifi still cannot connect and stay connected if it connects once while in Android. Wifi can see the SSID's fine and Wifi Analyzer works though.

Wifi works fine while in webOS with no issues.

Not sure what the exact issue is, but I am guessing a hardware failure for Android use... if thats even possible since webOS WiFi is working fine.


----------



## drsilentg (Jul 13, 2014)

Same issue. I emailed JCsullins to see if he had any thoughts on what could be the issue. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mtnagel (Jul 25, 2014)

Same issue here. Sometimes it will work in Android, but not all the time. Always works in WebOS.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Try reflashing the WiFi driver, Jcsullins still has it in his testing folder so its worth a shot. Note it's meant to be used with CM7/9/10. Checking your router settings never hurts as well but it sounds like you guys have tried several solutions already.

https://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing/update-cmtp-ath6kl-v20130721-test.zip/


----------



## drsilentg (Jul 13, 2014)

never heard back from jcsullins. i have been using the latest flashes and i have the same issues. web os wifi works fine. android the signal is very very weak all the time.


----------

